# No more Postum!?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My mother-in-law has been drinking Postum for many years; I remember my mom drinking it when I was a kid. My MIL complained that her store didn't carry it any longer, so I went on line to see if I could get her a case. Now I find out Kraft Foods doesn't make it any longer.

Does anyone know of a decent coffee substitute that has no caffeine? She also wants to avoid any unsual herbal drinks because of possible medication interactions.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Good luck. A lot of people apparently are unhappy about it. Here's the only thing I found.

Amazon.com: pero


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks, Chrose. I forgot about Pero. I know it's been around for a while, so maybe my MIL has tried it.

My local health food store had a product too (the name escapes me). I know Celestial Seasonings has a tea called Roastaroma that tastes vaguely like coffee.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mezz. I was at my local health food store recently and saw this product. It may be the one you're referring to. But when I saw it, I immediately thought of you.
Welcome to Soycoffee


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bless your heart! Thanks for thinking of me, Chrose. I can't say anyone has looked at a jar of roasted soy beans and had me come to mind! 

I scored six bottles of Postum from a friend in Toronto. My MIL is walking on air! Still, it'll run out someday so it's a good idea to keep looking.


----------

